
Goats on Acid (2002) - tintinnabula
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/8/goatsonacid.php
======
justsaysmthng
> ... after administration of 15 micrograms of LSD per kilogram of body
> weight.

That's a huge amount. 15ug/kg would equate to 1200 ug for a 80kg human, which
is a lot.

That goat was tripping balls, no wonder it was painting the infinity symbol
(8) with its movement patterns :).

Also, the 7000 pound elephant who died, was injected with 297mg of LSD, which
would amount to 297,000ug/3175,15kg = 93.5ug / kg, which is insane.

Did those "scientists" even know what they were testing ?

But anyway, interesting results. I'm curious if they tried dosing an animal
and a human at the same time to see how human-animal interaction and
communication is affected.

~~~
nandemo
> _Did those "scientists" even know what they were testing ?_

They thought they did. Check out the original paper. They found that many
animals needed higher (relative) dosages to get affected, administered up to
1mg/kg to macaques (no death), and found that 6.5mg/kg was necessary to kill a
cat.

"Lysergic Acid Diethylamide: Its Effects on a Male Asiatic Elephant"
[http://www.psych.ufl.edu/~steh/PSB3002/LSDelephant.pdf](http://www.psych.ufl.edu/~steh/PSB3002/LSDelephant.pdf)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Interesting read: It's quite surprising that they didn't start with a lower
dose for Tusko the elephant.

------
INTPenis
>One LSD-affected baboon or chimpanzee in a group of unaffected animals
creates havoc by disregarding the hierarchies of the group.

:)

~~~
eip
Now you know why it's illegal.

------
doomrobo
I find it interesting that this substance is psychoactive in so many animals,
from hornets to frogs to humans. Are there any other examples of something
like this?

~~~
emmelaich
Spiders on drugs:
[http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm](http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm)

~~~
mp3geek
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc)

------
nsajko
A video would be nice :(

~~~
typetypetype
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0)

